# Voice of America park



## spitfire14t (Jul 2, 2004)

i was reading the paper from a few weeks ago and it had an article about a new boathouse being built on the VOA lake in mason. I did a little research and found it is set to open in mid 2006, and once it opens, they will have boats for rent. The website also said the lake was stocked. I was just wondering if anybody knows what the lake is stocked with and how long it has been stocked for? I am trying to find new places to fish this summer and i am just curious.


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

It was actually open to the public last year. It is stocked with LM and Hybrid striped bass. I know there are catfish as well, but I am not sure if those were stocked or were already there. Word was that it will be a pay to fish site this year when they open the boat rentals up. It was catch and release only and you could really tear it up there.


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah I went there a few times last year. Caught LM bass and a cpl channel cats. It was a fun place to fish but would have been better in a small boat, so Ill be out there in a boat when it opens.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Would this be an easy access lake to take a 2 1/2 year old bluegill fisherman. I think I have been there and if memory serves it has a walking path around the lake and very little cover and very few tree's and the like. Thanks S


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

Speaking of little gill fishermen, there is a Youth Fishing Pond at CC right by the 73 bridge. It looks as if it's very well maintained. Anybody know what's in it and if it would be fun for a little kid?


----------



## spitfire14t (Jul 2, 2004)

im sure the VOA lake has easy access, i do think there is a path along atleast one side of it and there would be very few things in the water to get hung up on.


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

Very easy bluegill fishing for younguns. The walking path goes around the entire lake now. The best place to play with the bluegill is right where the little bridge is that goes over the channel that joins the 2 sections of water. It is absolutely filled at almost all times with bluegill and small bass. I have caught a couple in that spot that were so wide you could not get your hand to close over them.


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

VOA Park is not in Mason. It is in West Chester at Cox Rd and Tylersville. I was working right across Cox Rd from the park when it was being built. The lake is less than 3 years old. There were a couple of old ponds there years ago, but when the park was built, a brand-new lake was dug. Since i don't work up there anymore, I've often wondered how everything turned out and if the fishing was any good.


----------



## Riverfisher (Dec 27, 2005)

i live right down the street from the park. the fishing isnt up to par yet due to the age, the bass are either 7in or 12-13in, the gills are getting big fast thou. i havnt caught any channel cats but the ones in there i hear are still small, im excited about the hybrids thou. give this lake a few years it'll b a fun spot to fish.
the ponds it was built over they unfortunantly drained first, they had some very nice channels n crappies.


----------



## spitfire14t (Jul 2, 2004)

yeah...it sounds like it will turn out to be a good fishing lake. Maybe some of those bass will be a little bigger this summer?


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah its a nice place. I really liked it last year when I fished it, maybe this year Ill get a hybrid!


----------



## crappie fanatic (Aug 6, 2004)

Is it still catch and release?any restrictions on time?


----------

